# Cancun Royal Islander Suite Apr 23 to Apr 30



## urban5 (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a second floor suite that will sleep 4, which consists of master bedroom, full kitchen, living/dining room and patio.  Asking $650 for Unit 4622 with pool and ocean view.  Rental is from April 23rd through April 30th, 2016


----------



## urban5 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Priced reduced*

Now asking $600, and will consider nightly rental at $100/night.  Also open to offers


----------



## urban5 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Further Price reduction*

Now asking $500


----------



## lisajeannec (Mar 24, 2016)

*Royal Islander*

Sent you a pm


----------



## urban5 (Apr 6, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

No Longer Available


----------

